
Return of the Blue Lego - yumraj
http://www.gskinner.com/blog/archives/2010/04/return_of_the_b.html
======
RyanMcGreal
Sad commentary on the ongoing Holy War mentality of many programmers that the
author felt the need to add the edit:

>This post was _not_ a Flash pro/con, or Flash vs HTML5 statement.

~~~
xinsight
Considering this was produced by a flash development shop, I find that
statement to be disingenuous. _Of course_ they are pro flash.

And if flash developers actually provided useful content for people who didn't
have flash -- they usually leave it blank or say "get flash" -- then they
wouldn't need to rely on browser manufacturers to display a broken plug-in
icon.

------
aresant
If nothing else this whole Apple-vs-Flash mess illustrates just HOW much power
Apple has at this point due to their closed platform.

It's no wonder that MSFT got hammered so badly by anti-trust - Apple has their
own mini-monopoly in full bloom by owning the browser, and core applications
on their platform.

